# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Het is goed dat vrouwen thuis zichzelf kunnen testen op het HPV-virus

## Leontien

Vrouwen die zichzelf willen testen op het virus dat baarmoederhalskanker kan veroorzaken, kunnen dat doen via de website van Stichting HumaCare, bestaande uit gynaecologen en medisch biologen. Zij kunnen zelf een uitstrijkje maken en dat opsturen naar een laboratorium. De uitslag met daarbij een vaccinatie-advies krijgt de vrouw via een eigen pagina op de website van HumaCare. Voor een persoonlijk advies van de artsen van de stichting mag zij gebruik maken van een telefonisch consult.

HumaCare wil meisjes en vrouwen op basis van wetenschappelijke kennis informeren over de gevolgen van infecties met het HPV-virus dat baarmoederhalskanker kan veroorzaken, en de mogelijkheid tot preventieve vaccinatie. Onlangs konden in het hele land meisjes van 12 tot en met 16 jaar zich laten inenten tegen het virus.

Momenteel krijgen vrouwen als ze dertig worden, een 'uitnodiging' voor een uitstrijkje. Om de vijf jaar ontvangen zij opnieuw een oproep voor het bevolkingsonderzoek. De zelftest van HumaCare is vooral bedoeld voor de groep 16-plussers die net buiten de landelijke inentingscampagne viel. ''Zij kunnen zich hierna alsnog laten vaccineren'', aldus een woordvoerder.

Bron: Parool.nl


Vind jij het een goed idee dat vrouwen zichzelf thuis kunnen testen op het HPV-virus? Of heb jij je bedenkingen? Geef hieronder je mening!!!

*Stelling: Het is goed dat vrouwen thuis zichzelf kunnen testen op het HPV-virus*

----------


## Nora

Is het niet zo dat vrouwen, waarbij baarmoederhalkanker in de familie voorkomt, al een onderzoek kunnen krijgen op aanvraag? Want wat ik me afvraag is of je jezelf goed kan testen? Men moet wel weten hoe dat moet en waar haal je de tests? Ik weet het niet. Heb nog veel vraagtekens, terwijl ik wel denk dat het laagdrempelig kan zijn voor vrouwen die twijfelen en het zeker willen weten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik zou zo'n test liever bij de HA doen ondanks dat ik mijn HA niet echt vertrouw.
Ik denk dat je zo'n thuistest makkelijk verkeerd kan doen waardoor de uitslag niet goed wordt of als de uitslag roept dat je het wel hebt kan de persoon in kwestie daar heel verkeerd op reageren als zij alleen is.

----------


## Mathilde-1

Ik vind dat een patient nogal zwaar belast wordt als hij of zij van alles zelf moet gaan doen: eerst beslissen *of* en daarna *kopen* en *uitvoeren*en dan *het resultaat geestelijk verwerken*.

Van de andere kant vind ik het echt maar niets als een ander (de dokter) voor mij beslist (of ik in aanmerking kom?). Ik wil dat graag zelf beslissen: ik vind dat ik verantwoordelijk moet kunnen zijn voor mijn eigen gezondheid/leven als ik dat nodig vind. Bovendien heeft deze test wel wat met sex te maken en ik vind dat sex eigenlijk buiten de huisarts-patient relatie moet blijven.

----------

